# Musical Instruments you play



## ultraviolet (Apr 30, 2009)

Do you play a musical instrument? If so, what? Do you do it for school or in your free time?

I attended piano lessons when I was seven and then did so for about five years, then I didn't do it again until I reached highschool, where I've been doing it on and off - mostly I don't have time to practice and we only have a crappy digital keyboard. I don't enjoy it much any more.
I'm also teaching myself how to play the harmonica on a little harmonica my boyfriend bought me. I keep running out of breath xD Then there's the really basic rock beat that I know on drums, though I'm not very good at it.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 30, 2009)

Trumpet. This is my fourth year playing and I luffs it. <3

I also took piano lessons when I was younger, but I didn't take very many. Recently, though, I've been playing the piano a lot more (mostly one-handed stuff, but I like to think I'm fairly good at the one-handed stuff, for what it's worth). I taught myself some of Fur Elise and composed a version of Happy Birthday using a lot of chords for my sis' birthday.


----------



## Zuu (Apr 30, 2009)

instrument||||amount of time playing||||estimated skill level

trombone||||||nearly 4 years||||||||||||7.5/10
guitar||||||||||1.3~ years|||||||||||||||7/10
drums||||||||||a few months|||||||||||||5/10 

a 10 being professional level of skill.

i am really tired of trombone, though.


----------



## Felidire (Apr 30, 2009)

I poke a guitar to create random noises, but that's about as musical as I get.
i'm working on it though!~ _;_;_


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd love to play an instrument, I really admire people who can play instruments well, but I've never had the money for lessons. I tried to learn the guitar once, but I just couldn't play right-handedly. I have terrible coodination at the best of times.

I can play Old McDonald on the piano with my nose, though :D


----------



## IcySapphire (Apr 30, 2009)

My voice, if that counts (in other words, I sing)
A little on the piano


----------



## PichuK (Apr 30, 2009)

I used to play the piano, if that counts.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 30, 2009)

guitar crappily


----------



## octobr (Apr 30, 2009)

piano -- recital this weekend actually

I tap dance, and that definitely counts.


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 30, 2009)

Used to play clarinet, but I was never very good and I'm probably even worse now. And then there's drums, but come on, anyone can do that with a little practice.

Since this is as good a place as any to ask... Does anyone here know how to play the violin - or, more specifically, how difficult it is to learn?


----------



## Minish (Apr 30, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> I'd love to play an instrument, I really admire people who can play instruments well, but I've never had the money for lessons. I tried to learn the guitar once, but I just couldn't play right-handedly. I have terrible coodination at the best of times.
> 
> I can play Old McDonald on the piano with my nose, though :D


Aww, why didn't you try left-handed guitaring? D: I play left-handedly, but I'm managing to get round it. I have a left-handed electric guitar - you could even just get an acoustic guitar and restring it seeing as you hold it the same either way round. :3 It's really annoying playing left-handedly when my left-handed-for-writing dad and brother play right-handedly. >_<

So yeah, I play guitar. I only started learning a few months ago and so far it's been very slow because I don't have much time to practice; exams. So instead of jamming loads of information in my head I'm just preparing by doing finger exercises whenever I can.

I _might_ be allowed to have guitar lessons at school next year! :D I've always wanted to play violin though...


----------



## Leviathan (Apr 30, 2009)

7 years of playing cello culminate in 8 notes of Pachelbel's Kanon. Over and over and over again.

And apparently I'm going to have to learn how to play piano as well if I want to major in music (which is only a back-up plan for college, but still).


----------



## musical tears (Apr 30, 2009)

i have played the alto sax for 3 years, and in fourth grade, i played the drums...but i sucked.

when i was 9, i played the paino, but i sucked at that, too.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been playing the piano for around...five years, I believe. I'm not execllent or anything, actually VERY far from it, but I have leaned a good roster of songs, ranging from simple to somewhat hard.

I play guitar for jazz band, and at home. Four years.


----------



## Taliax (Apr 30, 2009)

I've played piano for a little over a year, but that's all.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Apr 30, 2009)

I've played piano for over six years, and started French horn about two years ago. I'll be quitting the French horn soon, though; my high school doesn't have a band. I'd like to learn percussion, but I'm not very motivated, so I probably never will. :/


----------



## Harley Quinn (May 1, 2009)

Umm...alto sax.

I also played a recorder in elementary school and sucked at it.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 1, 2009)

Well, I've actually played a lot of instruments (some very crappily >.>) but most of them were only like one or twice in a music lesson, so I'm not sure they count. 

I've been playing guitar for 3 years now, so I think I'm pretty okay with it. I absolutely fail at making good improvisations though >.> And in music, I've been playing on the piano, bass, and drums a bit, though I'm not too good at anything else besides guitar.


----------



## foreign contaminant (May 1, 2009)

i've been playing guitar sporadically for two years and seriously for about a month. i feel like it's easy, but everything i'm practicing is stuff i taught myself when i played sporadically.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (May 1, 2009)

I play the TUBA. Yeah. For 6 years, and I usually get into the Solo festival. On a tuba.

I also play the Euphonium (Trombone, but rolled up like a tuba) for the school's Jazz Band. I've only been playing it for 6 months, but it's the same as the tuba an octave higher.

And I know how to improvise on Cm on the Pianp and play various songs.
That's about it.


----------



## Espeon (May 1, 2009)

Music Dragon said:


> Since this is as good a place as any to ask... Does anyone here know how to play the violin - or, more specifically, how difficult it is to learn?


Violin is difficult to learn because it's screechy when you're a beginner. Also, if you misplace your finger by a millimetre, which is VERY easy to do, the note goes slightly sharp or slightly flat which chlashes if you're playing with an ensemble. It's an instrument to learn if you're going to practise hard and be dedicated.

Once you're good at it, you have one of the most versatile instruments at your disposal.

Myself?
I play the violin, flute, piccolo, alto flute, caribbean steel drum and a little bit of piano.

The steel drum is the one I have the largest total of songs for, followed by the violin though the violin is the instrument I play the best. The flutes are just used primarily for ensemble and wind band. (They're like playing the same instrument over and over again though.)

I can get tuneful sounding notes out of a saxophone and oboe but don't own these instruments and thus, have never had the time to get skilled at them. I would love to learn the bassoon though.

Wouldn't ever learn a brass instrument. Just don't like them...


----------



## Lady Grimdour (May 1, 2009)

Guitar for a good 2 years, and drums for a good 10 weeks.


----------



## Music Dragon (May 1, 2009)

Espeon said:


> Violin is difficult to learn because it's screechy when you're a beginner. Also, if you misplace your finger by a millimetre, which is VERY easy to do, the note goes slightly sharp or slightly flat which chlashes if you're playing with an ensemble. It's an instrument to learn if you're going to practise hard and be dedicated.


Ah, hm, ha. Well, I found my mother's old violin hidden behind a bookshelf in the living room, and looking at it - I mean, it's a really beautiful instrument, and I'm not exactly doing much this summer... I've got enough money to have it fixed and all, but I don't want it to be a waste of time, you know?


----------



## Elfin (May 1, 2009)

FLUTES FTW!!

And violin, a teeny bit.


----------



## StyliBoy (May 1, 2009)

I play trombone and piano regularly. I can also play trumpet, french horn, violin, and flute. I've been playing piano for 7 years and trombone for 5. I love both the instruments, and I love playing music. I'm planning to get a minor in music as well as a medical degree.


----------



## Departure Song (May 1, 2009)

I don't play anything, but I really want to. :/


----------



## spaekle (May 1, 2009)

Uh, I pretended to play the clarinet for three years. :D; 

I'm kind of musically retarded - I can listen to music and enjoy it, but I don't think I could ever compose anything of my own. And I never did learn how to read music or play more than like five or six notes. :(


----------



## Dewgong (May 1, 2009)

played viola, quit because i didn't like it. played flute, quit because the band teacher made fun of me too often. still play piano, not too serious about it though. play bass, which i love. i want to be a bassist. and be in a band.

well i already am a bassist but i'm not in a band.


----------



## shadow_lugia (May 1, 2009)

Leafpool said:


> Trumpet. This is my fourth year playing and I luffs it. <3


:D We're tied *hi-fives*

We have our last concert of the school year on Monday night.


----------



## Alxprit (May 2, 2009)

I play Clarinet, and I'm pretty darn good compared to the other students. I'm not really in the school bad anymore, but... I still attend lessons weekly. I got back from my lesson, uhh, 45 minutes ago today.


----------



## Minkow (May 2, 2009)

Clarinet, very darn good at it, though it's my first year. ^^ And recorder, but I suck because the clarinet has scarred me for life.

Basically
the recorder's too small


----------



## Bombsii (May 2, 2009)

I've been playing keyboard for 2 and a half years now in my spare time.(and i'm still not very good)

I'm trying to get into more instruments recently at school i've failed at guitar, not getting the same buzz from it I do form other instruments but I really want to try the Saxaphone.


----------



## Vyraura (May 2, 2009)

I've been playing guitar for almost a year and I'm almost good enough to be actually a legit player of the insturment. I could play piano, if I gave myself a week to get back into it.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 2, 2009)

I can sing, so I can "play" my voice really well (according to my music teacher). Other than that I figured out how to play some songs on a piano and I'm currently learning how to play guitar. So far I suck at both, but practice makes perfect. :3


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 2, 2009)

I... Uh... Think my vocal cords count, so... I sing okay-ish? As an alto? =D?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (May 2, 2009)

Apart from singing (I'm a baritone), I've been playing piano for five years and guitar for one.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 3, 2009)

I play clarinet. <3 This is my fifth year playing it, and I'm first chair in my high school band.

I'd also like to learn to play the trumpet (for jazz band and _maybe_ pep band or marching band) and the piano. Learning to play the trumpet seems more probable right now.


----------



## Fox McCloud (May 3, 2009)

Born 1994.

Piano est. 1996
Clarinet est. 2005
*drops other two*
Guitar est. 2008 >:D

FENDER CENTER RULES.


----------



## ultraviolet (May 4, 2009)

aah my thread D: see this is what happens when I mess around with my internet settings; it stops working for a week D:



			
				MD said:
			
		

> Since this is as good a place as any to ask... Does anyone here know how to play the violin - or, more specifically, how difficult it is to learn?


I have a friend who's been playing the violin since she was about seven, apparently it's really difficult to learn but once you know how to do it it gets easier.


----------



## Dave Strider (May 4, 2009)

I play an 10 hole (8 top, 2 bottom) Ocarina, but not very well. It's hard to learn because there are no teaching books or classes ANYWHERE . I looked for about a month before finding stuff on Youtube. It's quite easy once you know how though.


----------



## Tailsy (May 4, 2009)

I don't play music, dammit!

No, seriously, I really can't. I am genuinely musically retarded. :B


----------



## Pook (May 6, 2009)

Guitar and I'm going to purchase a keytar in a few months.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 6, 2009)

Harmonica.
At least I'll have something to do if I go to prison.
Besides getting raped.


----------



## Espeon (May 6, 2009)

Music Dragon said:


> Ah, hm, ha. Well, I found my mother's old violin hidden behind a bookshelf in the living room, and looking at it - I mean, it's a really beautiful instrument, and I'm not exactly doing much this summer... I've got enough money to have it fixed and all, but I don't want it to be a waste of time, you know?


If you think you'll continue after the summer then by all means get it fixed and give it a go. It won't be a waste of time so long as you dedicate yourself to it.


----------



## Blue Destiny (May 12, 2009)

yeah, I play the sax.
I lovethat little thing :3


----------



## Ramsie (May 19, 2009)

I've played clarinet for five years and actually improved greatly this past year. I did guitar lessons for about year but i can still play a little. I've tried my hand at piano a couple times but never had any sort of training in it.
I'd like to learn to play a lot of other instruments, but I plan to become amazing on clarinet first. I'd also like to be able to sing well as I want to major in music.


----------



## GigaNerd17 (May 19, 2009)

I've done piano lessons for almost *NINE* years now, and I do various percussion parts for my school band.  I also do Mario Paint in my freetime! :)


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

Piano, Guitar, and Voice if you count that.


----------



## see ya (May 21, 2009)

Trumpet: The most impractical yet awesome instrument ever. :3

Also, I actually got a proper ocarina (and not just a POS one from a craft fair) and I'm learning how to play that. Got it down pretty good so far.


----------



## shiny jiggly (May 21, 2009)

I am my own instrument. In other words, I can sing (2nd soprano).

In addition to that, I play the bass guitar. It's pretty easy once you memorize what you're supposed to do. The timing comes easily.

I also own an ocarina, but I'm not exactly that good at playing it.


----------



## Espeon (May 21, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Harmonica.
> At least I'll have something to do if I go to prison.
> Besides getting raped.


Right. So you play the KitKat Chunky.



shiny jiggly said:


> I also own an ocarina, but I'm not exactly that good at playing it.


And you play the Jaffa Cake!


----------



## Minnow (May 27, 2009)

Four years of violin so far. I'm okay. And, Music Dragon, like Espeon said, it's very hard and sounds horrible at first but gets easier as you go along. 

I also played piano for about two years, but I'm not taking lessons now.


----------



## Skroy (May 28, 2009)

Musical instruments, you say? Well, I play the clarinet as of present, mainly for my concert band at school. I used to be a piano player for the most part way back in grade four, but sadly, my piano teacher passed away (may he rest in piece). I still use my piano, though, from time to time.

I can also play the alto sax, soprano sax, bass clarinet (or as my fellow band mate put it at the retirement, "The sexiest instrument ever!"), baritone sax... basically any instrument that utilizes a reed (except the oboe as far as I'm aware of); and the marimba.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (May 30, 2009)

I play the violin. I'm still in the phase of "whyyyy is it making a screechy sound", but getting better, although I can't play anything forte for my life without making some scratching sound. 

Once you get good at the violin, you can make tons of different sounds, and it's very fun to play. If you have a good ear, then a violin is a great instrument to play, because the main problem with starting the violin is getting all the pitches wrong. Oh, and making scratchy sounds with the bow, but that generally does not happen if you have a good violin and bow and will go away with a bit of practice.


----------



## @lex (May 30, 2009)

I wish. I have this keyboard here, but I can only "play" simple melodies with one hand (by ear; I tend to look for the next key when I use sheets). I can barely accompany with chords, and... Well, I'm not very good.

I can sing, sort of: I'm a tenor in choir and I'm usually the one the others in the tenor part listen to. My voice, however, sucks unless I have a very lucky day; so I can't sing solo. I sing the right notes, yet it sounds terrible.


----------



## Dark Marowak (May 30, 2009)

I play violin in my school orchestra.
I also play a bit of drums and guitar.


----------



## Nope (May 30, 2009)

Bass guitar. I can "Pieces" By Sum 41 and "Crazy Train" by Ozzy Osbourne. I started about 2 months ago.


----------



## Dragon (May 31, 2009)

Uh, the piano and a bit of flute. I've been taking piano for.. seven-eightish years, and flute for two.


----------



## Minkow (May 31, 2009)

I'm planning on ditching clarinet and starting flute in middle school.


----------



## Peter Shadeslayer (May 31, 2009)

Skroy Horitz said:


> bass clarinet (or as my fellow band mate put it at the retirement, "The sexiest instrument ever!")


I second this motion.

I play the following:
Piano -- 8 years (intermediate)
Flute -- 2 years (intermediate)
Clarinet -- 2 years (easy)
Bass Clarinet -- 2 years (intermediate)
Organ -- ~1 year (easy-intermediate)

:D


----------



## #1 bro (May 31, 2009)

drums and piano, above average at both

plus a bit of guitar


----------

